# Placing Mated Queens in Splits One Week after Split



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

No problem at all, but if you overlook one queen cell, they'll likely let it hatch and kill the queen. That's been my experience at least. I would shake every bee off the frames in your split so you'll have an unobstructed view of the cells. Depending on the location/formation of the queen cell, I'd either destroy it or use it elsewhere. The little dinky "L" shaped emergency queen cells started on dark comb that the bees can't chew down, usually produce sub par queens. I'd mash those. I would only keep the good well developed cells that started from cells chewed down by the bees, or that started at the bottom edge of the frames where they didn't have to be chewed down. What are you planning on doing with the cells? I'm assuming make more splits? If so, why not use the caged queen in a new split and let your previous splits make their own?


----------



## jsbrooks (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks. That helps a lot. I was going to use any well developed queen cells to requeen overwintered hives that are sub par to on the week side.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

Brad bee is right on. They won't except a queen if they have already started their own cells. Shake the bees off the frame and look real close. Remove the obvious cells first before you shake for your requeening.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

You're throwing me off asking under one name and commenting with another. 

You can not be too cautious when removing the queen cells. Get anything that remotely looks like it might be one. You're better off killing some brood than you are having the queen killed. Some will be well formed and some may have been started just a couple days earlier.


----------



## jsbrooks (Jan 6, 2017)

Ok. Sure thing. Thanks a lot. Not sure how my response changed under another name. Lol


----------

